# I found this beetle in the lawn while I was mowing...should I be worried?



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm sure he has friends too. The lawn looks great except for some rust. I've already put down spectracide granular insect killer. in May and June. Should I spray some Bifen?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@john5246 i moved this to the pest control folder.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like a female stag beetle. Mandibles are too big for a female Rhinoceros beetle. Usually harmless. Larvae feed on decaying wood. Adults don't "eat" anything, they just drink sap. 
If you were to pin me down for a full ID, I would go with Ceruchus piceus
Females have smaller mandibles and don't have the "dent" in the middle of the head.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Looks like a female stag beetle. Mandibles are too big for a female Rhinoceros beetle. Usually harmless. Larvae feed on decaying wood. Adults don't "eat" anything, they just drink sap.
> If you were to pin me down for a full ID, I would go with Ceruchus piceus
> Females have smaller mandibles and don't have the "dent" in the middle of the head.


too late, I tossed him in the yard waste container, if I knew it was harmless I would've left it in the lawn


----------

